

Ask HN: How do you handle a full time job with grad school? - interconnector

I started a part time Masters Program in Electrical Engineering this fall while working full time as a software developer. Two months in, I feel somewhat overwhelmed balancing work, courses and research commitments. I wanted to reach out to HN readers who have been in similar shoes to learn of any tips to manage all three effectively.
======
donebizkit
I've been there and it hurts. I started working as a software dev at the end
of my first year. Bottom line, I chose the non-research route. I stuck to
classes only with one big exit project to validate my Masters. Other than
that, 4 hours a night and taking full advantage of weekends. Good luck

------
pmtarantino
In my experience, it was really hard to do. It's late and I am tired, so I
really can't focus on something, but feel free to ask something specifically
and I will answer you.

